# Rocky Mountain Vertex RSL 50 - Team



## Ollman (10. September 2008)

Hallo,

war leider selber nicht auf der Eurobike um mir die neuen Vertexe in Natura anzugucken. Hat von Euch jemand Pics der Vertex RSL50 70 und vom Team Rahmen von der Eurobike?
Die Bilder auf bikaction kenn ich schon. 
Danke

Gruss

Ollman


----------



## spotlight (10. September 2008)

Willst was besonderes sehn oder schaut der Rahmen auf der anderen Seite nicht gleich aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollman (11. September 2008)

anderen seite?


----------



## Ollman (14. September 2008)

Hat keiner Details Fotos? z.b. Umwerferbefestigung das bike mal von hinten bzgl. Kettenstreben usw.?

Gruss

Ollman


----------



## Nofaith (14. September 2008)

Der Umwerfer wird direkt am Rahmen befestigt. Das nennt sich "Direct-Mount", man nimmt 'nen E-Mount-Umwerfer und lässt die Befestigungsplatte weg. Ist das gleiche System wie an meinem Enduro.


----------



## mr320 (14. September 2008)

Ollman schrieb:


> Hat keiner Details Fotos? z.b. Umwerferbefestigung das bike mal von hinten bzgl. Kettenstreben usw.?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Ollman



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR_eBTxqgaM


----------



## Ollman (15. September 2008)

mr320 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR_eBTxqgaM



Danke


----------



## ow1 (16. September 2008)

Finde den Rahmen eigentlich total schick. Hat ein paar gut gemachte Details und bei dem Gewicht sollte die Haltbarkeit nicht wirklich ein Problem sein. Für leichte Hardtails führt hald kein Weg an Carbon vorbei und ich finde es schön, das Rocky hier den Anschluss nicht total verpennt hat...


----------



## Nofaith (16. September 2008)

Preislich liegen Sie aber doch weit weg von allen(vorallem der Team) und dafür gibt's meiner Meinung nach keine schlüssigen Gründe. Interessant ist nur das 50er RSL, das halt dann entsprechend umbauen.


----------



## RM Matthias (17. September 2008)

Finde das auch Wahnisinn das das Team Modell 2590 kosten wird.Wollte mir auf alle Fälle das Team Modell kaufen fahre nämlich schon seit 6 Jahren immer wieder Teammodelle aber bei diesen Preisen werde ich es mir gründlich überlegen.Stimmt es eigentlich das das 70er Vertex um 100gramm ca. schwerer ist und das der einzige Unterschied sein soll?
Weiß da von euch jemand was da der Frame kostet(70er RSL)?


----------



## subdiver (17. September 2008)

Wird es denn den Rahmen vom RSL 70 einzeln geben ?

Bislang konnte ich dazu noch keinen Hinweis finden.
Die aufgerufenen  2.590,-- für den Team sind schon sehr ambitioniert 

Aber es war ja schon immer ein wenig teurer ein Rocky zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollman (17. September 2008)

Hallo,

nach Auskunft meines Händlers bzw. Rückfrage bei bikeaction gibt es folgendes:


der neue VERTEX RSL (Carbon) Rahmen wird in 2 Ausführungen hergestellt.
Bei den Kompletträdern (VERTEX 50 & 70 RSL nur als Komplettbikes erhältlich) wird der "schwerer" Rahmen mit ca 1200g bei "M" verbaut. 

Beim VERTEX TEAM RSL (nur als Rahmen erhältlich) wird ein stärker verdichteter Carbon Werkstoff verwendet, was sich bei gleicher Rahmengröße ("M" ca 1100g) mit 100g Gewichtsersparnis bemerkbar macht.

Gruss

Ollman

P.S. Weiß jemnad ob noch ein Schnellspanner als Sattelkelmme zu montieren ist ?


----------



## Nofaith (17. September 2008)

Laut meinem Dealer ist die Klemme integriert, allerdings ist es eine Klemm-Schraube und kein Schnellspanner.


----------



## Ollman (18. September 2008)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Laut meinem Dealer ist die Klemme integriert, allerdings ist es eine Klemm-Schraube und kein Schnellspanner.


Ja Klemme ist "einlaminiert". Geht aber anstatt der Schraube (wie zu sehen) auch ein Schnellspanner? Würde das bike alltagstauglicher machen.

Gruss

Ollman


----------



## mabi (18. September 2008)

Ollman schrieb:


> Ja Klemme ist "einlaminiert". Geht aber anstatt der Schraube (wie zu sehen) auch ein Schnellspanner? Würde das bike alltagstauglicher machen.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Ollman




alltagstauglicher ???!!! das ist ein racebike und kein downhiller 
schnellspanner an der rennfeile ist eh ein "no go"


----------



## Ollman (18. September 2008)

mabi schrieb:


> alltagstauglicher ???!!! das ist ein racebike und kein downhiller
> schnellspanner an der rennfeile ist eh ein "no go"



SO,SO,

Du mußt ja fahren können. 
Ich find´s einfach sicherer/bequemer wenn ich den Sattel absenken kann oder hast DU für jeden Einsatzzweck das passende bike zu Hause ?

Gruss

Ollman


----------



## Nofaith (18. September 2008)

Naja, ich denk als "Alltags-Bike" für jeden Tag und jeden Einsatzzweck ist es glaub ich auch die falsche Wahl, allein wegen der Geo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollman (18. September 2008)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Naja, ich denk als "Alltags-Bike" für jeden Tag und jeden Einsatzzweck ist es glaub ich auch die falsche Wahl, allein wegen der Geo!



Die GEO ist bei den Vertexen nahezu gleich über Jahre. Im Moment fahr ich ja ein Scandium/Carbon Mix Vertex und das fast jeden Tag. Jedem das seine...

Gruss

Ollman


----------



## Nofaith (18. September 2008)

Hab ja nicht gesagt das Du es nicht fahren darfst/sollst. 

Jeder hat seinen Vorlieben bzgl. Geometrie usw. Ich persönlich fahr mittlerweile im "Normalbetrieb" mehr mit meinem Enduro SL als mit dem Element Team. Geo, Schrittfreiheit usw. sind zum "Spassbiken" einfach angenehmer, auf 'nem Race-Bike sitzt man ja doch gestreckter.

Für Marathons ist das Element natürlich meine erste Wahl!


----------



## mabi (19. September 2008)

Ollman schrieb:


> SO,SO,
> 
> Du mußt ja fahren können.
> Ich find´s einfach sicherer/bequemer wenn ich den Sattel absenken kann oder hast DU für jeden Einsatzzweck das passende bike zu Hause ?
> ...



ja


----------



## Ollman (19. September 2008)

mabi schrieb:


> ja



Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch oder Wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual!
Nun mal wieder zurück zum Thema: Kann man nun ein Schnellspanner montieren oder geht nur eine Schraube. Weiß jemand was?

Gruss

Ollman


----------



## Nofaith (19. September 2008)

Ich würde das Problem so lösen:


Werkseitige Schraube raus
Kleine Hülse drehen um die Senkung für den Schraubenkopf auszugleichen
optisch passenden Sattelstützenschnellspanner kaufen
Spannachse auf Mass kürzen
Spannachse in das vorhandene Gewinde einschrauben
Eventuell bietet RM ja auch eine Lösung an. Die meisten Carbon-Rahmen haben leider nur Klemmschellen, denke da geht's auch nochmal drum die letzten Gramm zu sparen.


----------



## RM Matthias (27. September 2008)

Hat jemand von euch gute Connections zu einem Rocky Händler? Will mir nämlich das neue Vertex Team zulegen nur mein Händler macht mir da keinen guten Preis(2350 für den Rahmen)sind ja nur 240 Nachlass, also wenn einer da was weiß dann bitte melden!


----------



## Nofaith (27. September 2008)

Naja, wieviel Prozent Nachlass erwartest Du denn? Ist ein brandneues Modell und es wird wohl auch nicht soviele auf dem Markt geben. Die Grundkalkulation bei den meisten Marken liegt zwischen 1.5 bis 1.6. Das heisst für Dein Angebot bei einem Aufschlag von 1.55:

Vertex Team-Rahmen uvP: 2590
Händler EK (ohne Mwst): rund 1670
Händler EK (mit Mwst): rund 1989
Dein Preis: 2350 

D.h. Dein Händler muss von den 361 Rohertrag nochmal rund 58 ans Finanzamt abführen. Noch nicht berücksichtigt sind die Transportversicherung und Versand, die zahlst Du bei Bikeaction nochmal extra.

Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist bei den Carbon-Modellen von RM mehr als bescheiden, hab auch lange überlegt, ob ich mir eins holen soll. Werd mir aber wahrscheinlich ein Modell einer anderen Marke holen, soviel ist mir das "Handpainted in Canada" dann doch nicht Wert. 

Über einen Fahrbericht würd ich mich aber freuen!


----------

